# Guild Wars



## kyektulu (Jun 14, 2006)

*I was browsing in my local Game shop today and in the PC section came across a game called 'Guild Wars' it looks fab!
I thought I would see what you guys think of it before purchasing it, im a fussy buyer.

So for anyone who has played it,

Is it a good RPG?

Like Balders Gate or any other PC RPG that you know?

and finally,

Do u reccomened it?


Thanks guys.*


----------



## Aes (Jun 14, 2006)

Guild Wars is a pvp-oriented mmorpg, which means you'll (at some point) be joining a guild of random people to do battle with other random people.  From what I understand, the maximum level is 20, so it's not as much of a pain in the ass to build up as it is in say, world of warcraft.

I played it briefly in a free trial they had awhile ago, and I can at the very least say it's nothing like Baldur's Gate.  

Also, at some point, I know they had trial packages you could either buy ($5 or so) or download to sample the game, so you may want to go that route, too.

You can visit the game's official site for more information:

http://www.guildwars.com


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 15, 2006)

It's not just pvp oriented, the pve part is significant too(since that is the only part I play).  Good graphics, and they fix bugs and other problems regularly.  It is a good RPG, though some poeple do not consider it a true MMO.  There is an expansion pack out now, and you don't need the origional to play it.  It already had a thread on chronicles. (here)  IF you do get it, and need any help, just contact me here or in game, I'm Mara Sadow (lvl 8 N/M) or Lin Sabel (lvl 12 R/N).


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 17, 2006)

Get it, get it now! - i've had it for over a year and its a great game - espesially for someone who doesn't want to spend 8 hours a day making a good equiped rpg chracter.  its easy to get into, its staffed buy allot of ex blizzard employees so the no what their doing and unlike allot of MMORPGs theres no monthly fees


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 20, 2006)

Did you know that they give you a present on your accounts "birthday"?  I didn't, but I looked in my inventory and there were birthday presents in it. (right next to the spiked eggnog and presents from Wintersday)  Yay presents!


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a Devourer for mine


----------



## jcambece (Jun 22, 2006)

that game looks sick...i want it so bad...but i cant run it on my computer

Cambece


----------



## cornelius (Jun 23, 2006)

i reccomend it, Haven't played it yet, but did a lot of research about it


----------



## kyektulu (Jun 23, 2006)

*Im buying it tomorrow... YAY!

Thanks for the opinions guys... *


----------

